# monitoring egg development



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm still trying to find a better way to monitor my tarapoto eggs to ensure they are alive and doing well without staring at them for an hour. So I hooked a good closeup webcam to my mac and moved their deposit container to a better location. I found a nice free time-laspe program and tested it out:






Yeah, I guess I need a better focus, but still a pretty cool test. Make sure you watch in 480.

Justin


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Does it really matter? You'll just end up killing them anyway with your horrible husbandry skills...


----------



## camlov2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Great video, I hope the previous post was a joke...


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

camlov2 said:


> Great video, I hope the previous post was a joke...


Indeed. To both parts of your sentence. There's no call for the first comment.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

This was a better video. I should have reposted with this. Took me a while to get the time-lapse working right and then encode it to work better with youtube.






I think in the future I'm just going to record at 15fps and then speed up the footage in post rather than use time-lapse software.

And I appreciate the positive comments.

Justin


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great video... I love me some time lapse


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

Very cool to watch! Thanks for posting.

As a side note, there’s absolutely no call for that first post.


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

fishman9809 said:


> Indeed. To both parts of your sentence. There's no call for the first comment.


There's no call for buying frogs you cant take care of either.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

ilovejaden said:


> There's no call for buying frogs you cant take care of either.


Sour grapes?


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

ilovejaden said:


> Does it really matter? You'll just end up killing them anyway with your horrible husbandry skills...


Dude... Chill your beans. Cool videos.


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

PeanutbuttER said:


> Sour grapes?


I didn't know caring about animials dying made one sour, awesome logic bro.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

ilovejaden said:


> There's no call for buying frogs you cant take care of either.


Don't try to start something with me you won't be able finish.


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

fishman9809 said:


> Don't try to start something with me you won't be able finish.


Lol, You're tough, watch out, im shaking with fear.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

ilovejaden said:


> I didn't know caring about animials dying made one sour, awesome logic bro.


Maybe it went over your head, so I'll spell it out. The sour grapes comment was about your apparent grudge against this guy, it has nothing to do with what you're mad about. Anyhow, given that you're the only one instigating this maybe you'll get the hint that everyone's giving and chill out. Did you just have a bad day or something man? Way to take out your aggression over the internet.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Konton, how much did the camera you used for the time lapse cost you?




ilovejaden said:


> Lol, You're tough, watch out, im shaking with fear.


That's awesome! Glad to hear it.


----------



## BiondaFenomeno (Sep 2, 2011)

PeanutbuttER said:


> Maybe it went over your head, so I'll spell it out. The sour grapes comment was about your apparent grudge against this guy, it has nothing to do with what you're mad about. Anyhow, given that you're the only one instigating this maybe you'll get the hint that everyone's giving and chill out. Did you just have a bad day or something man? Way to take out your aggression over the internet.


A quick thunderdome search and its pretty easy to find.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I don't really care much as to who's mad at who and for what though. Rather, I'd just like to see people relax and remember this is a hobby and should be enjoyed.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Fishman, I wrote this in another post, so I'll just quote it here:



konton said:


> Thanks for the input. I've got a couple good clutches from these guys, so I'm happy, but yeah the male gets confused sometimes. Once he left them until they both died. And last time I think he smashed one of the tadpoles while trying to get the other out of the egg. I keep wanting to move them to a new tank, but they keep having clutches. Some hidden, some not.
> 
> I'm using an ipevo webcam. I heard it was good for closeup work, and had the option for autofocus or single focus, with the ability to shoot 1600x1200.
> 
> ...


I think the webcam is $69. I really like it as a way to track my tadpole development, but I need a longer USB cable. At the moment I've got 15 tads in development. Today after about 60 days one of my Varadero tads finally morphed out!









When I compare him to tads who just hatched yesterday, it's just amazing. I really need to do a time lapse during each day. This was him just 7 days ago:


----------

